# The boys say



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

*Merry Christmas!!!*

Singing Carols

Apollo


Zeus


Hades........All sung out!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh
so nice
what they singing


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice pics, they look like pros


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh how cute,.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Lovely relaxed boys!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Lovely relaxed boys!


Yes they are Typical eh!


----------

